# Running



## ColinUK

Now that I’ve completed my first half marathon and signed up for the second (and even contemplating putting in to the ballot for a full one somewhere) I’m convinced I’m official a Runner. 
So I’m off to the National Running Show today. 
I’m expecting it to be full of stalls selling overpriced stuff and really basic, carb heavy food. 
What japes!

Anyone else popping along?


----------



## iharding

Congratulations on your half. Sounds like the running bug has truly bitten!

Would like to say I am going to the show. Was considering it, but a badly timed Covid infection has put paid to that.


----------



## ColinUK

I bought things. 

I got more freebies than I bought though so that’s a win!


----------



## ColinUK

Officially confirmed that I'm running in the Royal Parks Half this year! 

That's in addition to the Big Half in September. 

Oh and I did a Yoga today! 

I'm following the NRC training for the Half again as I find it interesting and engaging rather than hectoring and patronising like I find some of the other training apps. 
I know that I don't stretch anywhere near as much as I ought so I'm introducing yoga to give me at least two good stretch sessions a week.


----------



## Rob Oldfield

NRC is Nike Running Club?


----------



## ColinUK

Rob Oldfield said:


> NRC is Nike Running Club?


It's the app https://www.nike.com/gb/nrc-app


----------



## Rob Oldfield

ColinUK said:


> It's the app https://www.nike.com/gb/nrc-app


Interesting.  I've taken a look at the similar type thing available from Garmin Connect and that looks to be far less interactive, more a traditional "Day 1 and 3, steady run, day 5, intervals...." type thing.  I've kind of developed my own routines by referencing advice on the interweb but always open to more suggestions.


----------



## ColinUK

Rob Oldfield said:


> Interesting.  I've taken a look at the similar type thing available from Garmin Connect and that looks to be far less interactive, more a traditional "Day 1 and 3, steady run, day 5, intervals...." type thing.  I've kind of developed my own routines by referencing advice on the interweb but always open to more suggestions.


I tried various C25K type of things and found them all really lacking. For me it's also the psychology and humour which appeals. As well as the fact that it's really easy to hear and it's got decent audio quality for the coaches.


----------



## ColinUK

Just done my first fartlek (sp?) session! 
By “first” I mean that I’m not counting those I couldn’t finish so it’s a big woop from me for me!


----------



## Rob Oldfield

ColinUK said:


> Just done my first fartlek (sp?) session!
> By “first” I mean that I’m not counting those I couldn’t finish so it’s a big woop from me for me!


Excellent stuff.  Always good to reach those targets you've been aiming for!


----------



## trophywench

ColinUK said:


> Just done my first fartlek (sp?) session!
> By “first” I mean that I’m not counting those I couldn’t finish so it’s a big woop from me for me!



Is it Hatha yoga?  - there was always one position that causes many folk to pass wind!


----------



## ColinUK

Vinyasa Flow I think. #IDunnoReallyButItMadeMeIntoAHumanPretzle


----------



## ColinUK

5km treadmill run done. With NRC accompaniment which I’m grateful for today, and then straight into an hour long yoga class which actually ran on for another fifteen minutes. 
I’m a little bit sweaty but I’m very pleased that I managed it all!


----------



## Rob Oldfield

ColinUK said:


> 5km treadmill run done. With NRC accompaniment which I’m grateful for today, and then straight into an hour long yoga class which actually ran on for another fifteen minutes.
> I’m a little bit sweaty but I’m very pleased that I managed it all!


Sounds like some good cross training going on.  I did actually see a sports physio recently and she stressed that stretching type work is key to efficient running and avoiding injury.

Managed to get out on Saturday and do a new best time for the route as well as discovering, for the first time, what it's like to run in torrential rain.  Really enjoyed it!


----------



## ColinUK

@Rob Oldfield  The stretching from the yoga is wonderful. Depending on the class it can really make me sweat as well but even the more zen yoga class gives a really deep stretch. 
If you can get to a class I recommend it. And it’s clearly had a positive impact on my running already.


----------



## Rob Oldfield

ColinUK said:


> @Rob Oldfield  The stretching from the yoga is wonderful. Depending on the class it can really make me sweat as well but even the more zen yoga class gives a really deep stretch.
> If you can get to a class I recommend it. And it’s clearly had a positive impact on my running already.



Are you doing those remotely or in person?  Given that Covid cases are on the rise again I'm definitely avoiding rooms full of people doing strenuous exercise!

To be honest, I'm kind of getting used to just fitting in stretches over the course of the standard day.


----------



## Rob Oldfield

First time running 10k for me today.  So, as @ColinUK put it so well, "it’s a big woop from me for me!"


----------



## ColinUK

Rob Oldfield said:


> Are you doing those remotely or in person?  Given that Covid cases are on the rise again I'm definitely avoiding rooms full of people doing strenuous exercise!
> 
> To be honest, I'm kind of getting used to just fitting in stretches over the course of the standard day.


In person! 
I couldn’t contemplated doing them online and I’ll roll the dice with covid and where it lands so be it.


----------



## ColinUK

Places confirmed for the Big Half and for Royal Parks Half - so that's Sunday 4th September for the Big Half and 9th October for the Royal Parks Half. 

And there's 8 weeks in my Half Marathon training plan.... might be a bit tight for the first one but I'm game. Today is a long run - according to the plan it's 15km... I tend to run at about the 8' pace so I'm not quick by any means, if I start soon I'll be finished just in time for dinner.


----------



## ColinUK

Change of plans. Making today a rest day and doing the long run tomorrow. 

Can’t be arsed doing it today knowing I won’t finish for ages and stressing about how long I’m taking whereas tomorrow I can start at 8 or 8:30 and still have time to do something else with my day!


----------



## Rob Oldfield

ColinUK said:


> Change of plans. Making today a rest day and doing the long run tomorrow.
> 
> Can’t be arsed doing it today knowing I won’t finish for ages and stressing about how long I’m taking whereas tomorrow I can start at 8 or 8:30 and still have time to do something else with my day!


Good plan.  Much cooler tomorrow morning as well.


----------



## ColinUK

Rob Oldfield said:


> Good plan.  Much cooler tomorrow morning as well.


I’m cool all the time Dude


----------



## Grannylorraine

ColinUK said:


> Change of plans. Making today a rest day and doing the long run tomorrow.
> 
> Can’t be arsed doing it today knowing I won’t finish for ages and stressing about how long I’m taking whereas tomorrow I can start at 8 or 8:30 and still have time to do something else with my day!


That is why I always do my long run on a Sunday, especially in the winter so I don't have to try and get back before if gets dark.


----------



## ColinUK

By making today a rest day does that mean I can have cake I wonder…?


----------



## Rob Oldfield

ColinUK said:


> By making today a rest day does that mean I can have cake I wonder…?



If you send @Grannylorraine and I a slice each then we can check it for you.


----------



## ColinUK

7 weeks to go before my next half and according to the training schedule I’m meant to be only at week 10. So I’ve jumped forward the missing ones and will do what I can do.


----------



## ColinUK

And Life has come along and buggered things up for me. 
Classic Achilles tear which healed badly and now is a pain. 
Physio has given me three pages of exercises and has approved yoga, Pilates, walking and even very short distances running but said in no uncertain terms “You’re not a World class athlete. You’re going to be at least two months before you can consider running a half marathon unless you want to cause permanent damage.”

So I’ve handed back my place in The Big Half but I’m holding on to the Royal Parks Half one for now as it’s too much of a wrench to hand them both back on the same day. 

Big Half was in support of the Rhys Daniels Trust who are a small charity which provides free ‘Home from Home’ accommodation at specialist children’s hospitals across the UK. That enables families to stay close to their child receiving treatment for a serious or life-threatening illness.

All facilities are self-contained and supplied free of charge for as long as the hospital and the Trust agrees the family needs them during the child’s hospital treatment. 

I’m going to see if I can find anyone to take my place on their team.


----------



## Rob Oldfield

Very sad to hear that @ColinUK.  Did the physio give you any advice to avoid it happening again in the future other than just to build back gradually?


----------



## ColinUK

Rob Oldfield said:


> Very sad to hear that @ColinUK.  Did the physio give you any advice to avoid it happening again in the future other than just to build back gradually?


Not really. Did say it was important to give it adequate time to heal though. And to seek medical help earlier next time. 

He’s referred me to another physio clinic which deals with more chronic needs so let’s see what they say/do.


----------



## arthurocannon

@ColinUK Congrats on completing the marathon, and the 5k treadmill run. I think jumping jacks for 10 minutes helps with the cardio also and also tones your belly and arms.


----------



## helli

@ColinUK sorry to read of your Achilles injury. I had one of those last year and it can be a sod to heal. I hoped time would heal so did nothing but rest for a couple of months. Then self registered for a physio appointment but they had a 5 month backlog. I eventually got to see a physio who confirmed it was Achilles and it can take a long time and it can be caused by something silly like a new pair of trainers adjusting your gait slightly or a little more running one day or putting a little extra strain on your foot on a climbing wall.
I am now back to my previous running level, I can stand in a bike without causing pain, the rowing machine is pain free but after 2 hours at the climbing wall, I can feel an ache again.

I can appreciate the disappointment of missing out on your half marathon but, based on my experience, my advice would be "don't rush the healing. Be patient."


----------



## PhoebeC

Rob Oldfield said:


> First time running 10k for me today.  So, as @ColinUK put it so well, "it’s a big woop from me for me!"


Bravo!


----------



## PhoebeC

ColinUK said:


> Places confirmed for the Big Half and for Royal Parks Half - so that's Sunday 4th September for the Big Half and 9th October for the Royal Parks Half.
> 
> And there's 8 weeks in my Half Marathon training plan.... might be a bit tight for the first one but I'm game. Today is a long run - according to the plan it's 15km... I tend to run at about the 8' pace so I'm not quick by any means, if I start soon I'll be finished just in time for dinner.


How you getting on @ColinUK?


----------



## ColinUK

PhoebeC said:


> How you getting on @ColinUK?


Not running anything for the rest of the year I’d say. 
Tore my Achilles a little while back and then got knocked off a bike which damaged my ankle and leg further. 
I still can’t put full weight on that leg.


----------



## PhoebeC

ColinUK said:


> Not running anything for the rest of the year I’d say.
> Tore my Achilles a little while back and then got knocked off a bike which damaged my ankle and leg further.
> I still can’t put full weight on that leg.


Oh goodness that's rotten. Hope you recover soon!


----------



## ColinUK

PhoebeC said:


> Oh goodness that's rotten. Hope you recover soon!


Thank you


----------



## Rob Oldfield

ColinUK said:


> Not running anything for the rest of the year I’d say.
> Tore my Achilles a little while back and then got knocked off a bike which damaged my ankle and leg further.
> I still can’t put full weight on that leg.



Ouch.  Very sorry to hear that.  All the very best on a good recovery.


----------



## ColinUK

So today is The Vitality Big Half. 
I’m disappointed to be missing it but at least my space has been filled so the charity get the runner and the sponsorship. 

I’m ok walking for about 1km and then my ankle swells up so I have to rest. It’s a pain, literally, but I’m aware that it’s healing.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

ColinUK said:


> So today is The Vitality Big Half.
> I’m disappointed to be missing it but at least my space has been filled so the charity get the runner and the sponsorship.
> 
> I’m ok walking for about 1km and then my ankle swells up so I have to rest. It’s a pain, literally, but I’m aware that it’s healing.



Ah that must have been poignant for you @ColinUK 

Good to hear your injury is healing. Hope it’s not too frustrating a wait.


----------



## ColinUK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Ah that must have been poignant for you @ColinUK
> 
> Good to hear your injury is healing. Hope it’s not too frustrating a wait.


It’s incredibly frustrating tbh. The pain is constant and it is truly debilitating. But it is getting better. I’ve noticed that I’m at least sometimes now able to walk without throwing my hip quite so far out of alignment as was initially the case, and yesterday I walked a whole KM without any additional discomfort in the foot itself. By the time I’d gotten back home again though it was time to RICE. That said I’ve also not taken painkillers for a week I think so that’s a definite sign of improvement.


----------



## PhoebeC

ColinUK said:


> It’s incredibly frustrating tbh. The pain is constant and it is truly debilitating. But it is getting better. I’ve noticed that I’m at least sometimes now able to walk without throwing my hip quite so far out of alignment as was initially the case, and yesterday I walked a whole KM without any additional discomfort in the foot itself. By the time I’d gotten back home again though it was time to RICE. That said I’ve also not taken painkillers for a week I think so that’s a definite sign of improvement.


That’s good progress. How’s it feeling now?


----------



## ColinUK

PhoebeC said:


> That’s good progress. How’s it feeling now?


Went to physio Thursday morning. He’s referred me for an ultrasound. He’s almost certain that it was snapped but with some residual strands of tendon remaining in place. 
He was taking potential surgery but said we’ll know more after the ultrasound. That’s going to be done at a clinic away from a hospital but if they determine it’s warranted then there will be a further consultation and full on ultrasound at hospital. 

It’s painful pretty much all the time unless I’m dosed up with painkillers.


----------



## PhoebeC

I’m glad your being seen, hopefully your appointment is too far off and you can get to treatment soon. 

Take care


----------



## Rob Oldfield

A little milestone for me today - a year since I started running which I 'celebrated' by running my furthest distance so far - 7 miles which also took me over 400 miles total.


----------



## PhoebeC

Rob Oldfield said:


> A little milestone for me today - a year since I started running which I 'celebrated' by running my furthest distance so far - 7 miles which also took me over 400 miles total.


Great @Rob Oldfield  I’m


----------



## Rob Oldfield

Prompted by @Chris Hobson on the thread here https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/where-is-everyone.103086/ a quick update on how things are going for me.  I've decided to make my target being able to do a 25 minute 5k so, after checking with my crack team of advisors (aka youtube) I've settled on doing four runs a week.  One interval session (trying to up the speed I can do), one gentle speed longer (currently at 10 miles) and a couple of gentle shorter runs.  The idea being that the gentle ones gradually build aerobic capacity that mean I can keep speed going for longer.  That's the plan anyway.  I've not really put it to the test so far and avoided going all out to see how quick I can do - that might have to wait until next year now and just keep things on an even keel over the Winter.


----------

